# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Набор открыток для детей - породы собак "Четвероногий друг"

## Luisa P

Набор открыток для детей, настольная игра с породами собак Четвероногий друг.
Всего 36 открыток с картинками и описанием породы и правилами игры. 
Хуждожник Геннадий Гликман.
Издательство Веселка, 1983г.
Состояние отличное. 25 грн, Таирова (Клюшка).
099-4399503.

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

20 грн

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------

